# Flow Nexus hybrids anyone?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Honestly I think NASTY doing more than you think. And it also has a greater effect with the Hybrid strap setup than the Fusion. I helped test the Nexus last year.

What size? I happen to be selling a pair of Large Fuse Hybrids with one day on them for $220 and a pair of Large NX2 Hybrids with maybe 20 days, but still in like new condition, for $180.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Well in all honesty I find my Fuses grab my toe a little more than my Flites so the nasty strap isn't helping there. I have very low pro boots so nasty isn't a major selling point for me. I'm mainly just looking for another pair of late model hybrid Flows that aren't fives because they seem to be cheap and crappy. I can get the Fuses on eBay for almost half that but I may be possibly interested in the NX2s...I wear a 9.5 so large would be perfect. What color? 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Also the Fuses I have for sale are next year's which has a bit of a different strap padding that I found an improvement. So $200 for next year. Just an FYI.

And yeah, 9.5 is perfect for Large in Fuse and NX2.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah I ride larges now. And ehhhh call me vain but really not digging the white. I have pretty much no white equipment and OCD like a mofo so those would drive me nuts haha... And you say the Fuses are 2017s? What color are they? 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Grey and black


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

What's different from the 16 model? 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just the straps. There was a weird pressure point that some boot/foot shapes would feel where the middle connector strap would meet the main ankle strap that could with certain people be damn near painful. There's different padding and a little bit of a different connection method that removed that point.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Eh I'm not sold enough to shell that out. I've been happy with my Fuses and the Flow rep I talked to confirmed the Nexus is identical minus the nasty strap. Probably just gonna go that route. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Has Flow "figured out" the hybrid's toe cap yet? I always had to fuss with mine at every hill step-in on some NX2's I had, which seemed very anti-Flow, so finally sold 'em (granted they were early models). Flow appears to tweak the cap every year since they introduced them trying to appease the customer base. I already decided if I ever go back to Flow's to just get the Fusion strap.


----------

